# I spent a pleasant couple of hours



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

on this quiet Sunday afternoon making this tiny bud vase out of Jarrah. It's 4 1/2" tall and about 2 1/4" at it's widest.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful Harry!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Luvly, Harry, just luvly


----------



## Subspe (May 24, 2011)

Damn fine work Harry.
Luv it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a beauty. I think you have got these down. Really well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your continued encouragement. I made another Jarrah miniature today but ran out of lacquer which is how I'm going to finish this one.


----------



## vicliu (Aug 24, 2011)

good work!
Btw, I love quote of Plautus.


----------

